# Fishing over Easter



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Got out on Sat. and Sun. Picked up some nice fish. 4 on Saturday and 5 on Sunday. 17.5 to 20 inch fish with an 18.5 inch average. Caught them all vertical jigging in 7 to 14 feet of water. Didnt pick up any on the dead rods or when the line was horizontal. Felt good to get out for the first time. River hasnt been this good this early for awhile. Probably because the water is usually muddy at this time, but with no run off visability is close to 2.5 feet.


----------

